# ACPI\AWY0001



## sugarbear2 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have an Hp Pavilion Media Center a1610n desk top computer running windows 7 home in 64 bit format. I did a windows 7 upgrade advisor scan and got this Message about the ACPI\AWY0001 driver not being compatible with windows 7.. also when i check my device manager in my control panel i have several and I mean several network controllers with a yellow ! sign on them can anyone help me? i don't know what all this means but my computer likes to run slow and sometimes I feel like i am on Dial up instead of high speed internet and My mozilla and Chrome browsers like to not respond more frequently than they should :banghead:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Please post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded. . see the link in my signature for how.

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## sugarbear2 (Aug 13, 2014)

here's the screen shot you asked for.. Old Rich


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please expand the Network Adaptor group and post another screenshot


----------



## sugarbear2 (Aug 13, 2014)

here it is Rich


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Are you running Windows 7 now?


----------



## sugarbear2 (Aug 13, 2014)

yes Rich I am running windows 7 home in 64 bit


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try this:

First, install all service packs and windows updates . . 

Then, in Device Manager, delete each of the offending devices and reboot to see if they come back


----------



## sugarbear2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Rich , I've done that and they keep adding up every time I reboot the computer


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try going to the HP support site and letting their scanner check the system

HP Drivers and Downloads for Printers, Scanners and More | HP ® Support


----------



## sugarbear2 (Aug 13, 2014)

RICH, THAT DOESN'T WORK, been there many many times I can't even find an ACPI\AWY0001 driver information on their site


----------



## sugarbear2 (Aug 13, 2014)

what exactly does this ACPI\AWY0001 Driver run anyway


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It is the 'Away Mode' driver.Nothing critical or needed, but installing latest chipset should resolve it:

NVIDIA DRIVERS 15.26WHQL


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

sugarbear2 said:


> RICH, THAT DOESN'T WORK, been there many many times I can't even find an ACPI\AWY0001 driver information on their site


What does not work?


----------

